# ASIAN GAMES 2022, HANGZHOU, CHINA



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

Hangzhou Jianggan District Sports Center is currently under renovation. During the 2022 Hangzhou Asian Games, it will host some games of the football tournament.


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

The track #cycling venue for the 19th #AsianGames #Hangzhou2022 is nearing completion. Take a sneak peek!
UCI
[Photo by Jiang Hongming]
#AsianGames2022 #hangzhou


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

Jinhua Olympic Sports Center
Located in Jinhua, Zhejiang Province, the venue will host the 2022 Asian Games Football Tournament, both masculine and feminine.


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

Hangzhou Olympic Sports Center (Hangzhou, Zhejiang Province). Capacity: 80'000 seats.


Completed in 2018, the Hangzhou Sports Park Stadium will hold the opening and closing ceremonies of the 2022 Asian Games, which will be held in Hangzhou from 10th to 25th September 2022. The venue has been selected to hold the track and field events of the tournament.


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

Construction of the Wenzhou Olympic Sports Center (Wenzhou, Zhejiang). The venue has been selected to host the 19th Hangzhou Asian Games football tournament in 2022. The stadium will have a capacity of 50'000 seats.


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

Yuhang District Sports Center

Main stadium capacity: 10'137 seats (football)
Indoor arena capacity: 4'330 seats (karate and volleyball)

Yuhang District Asian Games venues will be completed and accepted at the end of February.
As one of the venues for the Hangzhou 2022 Asian Games, football, volleyball and karate competitions will be held here.


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

Xiaoshan District Sports Center. one of the football venues


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

Wenzhou Olympic Sports Center


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

Wenzhou Sports Center Stadium (under renovation)


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

Wenzhou Dragon Boat Sports Base


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

Yellow Dragon Sports Center in Hangzhou





亚运场馆建设工人：留“浙”里，仔细看看杭州_王小伟


不仅如此，一岁多的小女儿刚出生没多久自己就出来工作，一年都没能回去看过她，而现在的她甚至都已经会叫爸爸了。 有了家人的理解和支持，以及工地方的妥善安排，王小伟和李振里都开始盘算着，要在这个春节假期…




www.sohu.com


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

Hangzhou Olympic Sports Center

Main arena, with a capacity of 18'000 seats to host the basketball tournament








Natatorium with a capacity of 6'000 seats










探营杭州亚运场馆 42个竞赛场馆4月底前完成验收_央广网


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

Beach volleyball stadium in Banbian Mountain Scenic Area, Xiangshan County (Zhejiang province)
Can accomodate 2000 spectators








浙江象山：亚运沙排馆建设冲刺收尾


作为杭州亚运会沙滩排球赛事主会场，项目建成后将在保证沙滩排球比赛顺利开展的同时，也将成为半边山旅游度假区运动小镇功能的重要组成部分，有利助推全民健身氛围，提升滨海度假旅游品质




yrd.huanqiu.com


----------



## BatkaLukash (Jan 8, 2021)

Beach volleyball stadium in Banbian Mountain Scenic Area, Xiangshan County





宁波这个重要体育场馆，通过验收！_亚运


近日，杭州亚组委委托第三方专业机构对位于宁波象山的亚运沙排比赛场馆进行整体检测，包括场馆智能化系统、照明系统、比赛用沙等。2019年3月，东海半边山旅游度假区被确定为亚运会沙滩排球比赛选址地，由此象山县承担起…




www.sohu.com


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

2022 Hangzhou Asian Games were originally scheduled to take place from 10 to 25 September 2022, 
but the event was postponed due to the COVID-19 pandemic on 6 May 2022. 
On 19 July 2022, the new dates were announced to be from 23 September to 8 October 2023.


----------

